# I don't hate people.



## Encolpius

Lze přeložit tuto jednoduchou anglickou větu do češtiny? Nenenávidím zřejmě neexistuje....nesočím na lidi zase zní knižně...nápady? Děkuju.


----------



## Bambus

Zatím mě napadá pouze "Nevadí mi lidé.", ale to není tak silné. Pak to lze říci opisem, například "Není pravda, že nenávidím lidi." No a poslední šancí je nalézt nějaké synonymum pro nenávidět, zatím mě napadá pouze nesnášet, ale tam je úplně stejný problém.

* Ještě se dá říci "Necítím nenávist k lidem." 

A tedy k sočit. Jsem rodilý mluvčí a nikdy jsem to slovo neslyšel. Možná, pokud budete mluvit s někým postarším, případně s někým, kdo se zajímá o jazyk, nebo si libuje v archaických výrazech.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

K tomu bych dodal, že nemusíme vždycky otrocky překládat anglickou gramatiku. Další možnost: "nejsem misantrop".


----------



## Hrdlodus

Na to občas narážím. Pokud to nevadí, řeknu, že mám rád lidi. Či dokonce miluji lidi.
Ale často se spokojím s pouhým *improvizovaným *"Ne nenávidím lidi." Se zřetelnou pauzou mezi _Ne _a _nenávidím_.


----------



## vianie

Poprípade si môžeme pomôcť anglickým priebehovým časom a dostaneme "nejsem nenávidící lidi/nejsem lidi nenávidící".



Hrdlodus said:


> Na to občas narážím.


Tiež som zvykol na to narážať, ale viacej v prípade vyvracajúceho "nenemám ťa rád", kedy som nechcel použiť explicitné "mám ťa rád". Tam je prikrátka aj angličtina.


----------



## Apollodoros

vianie said:


> Tiež som zvykol na to narážať, ale viacej v prípade vyvracajúceho "nenemám ťa rád", kedy som nechcel použiť explicitné "mám ťa rád". Tam je prikrátka aj angličtina.



Angličtina nie je až taká prikrátka. Má neutrálne _'I don't dislike you'_, ktoré automaticky neznamená 'I like you'.


----------



## vianie

To je v podstate "nemám ťa nerád" čo som takisto nechcel použiť. Nemyslím si, že som až taký náročný. Ale ľudský jazyk vo všeobecnosti slúži predsa len na praktickejšie, povedzme pozemskejšie veci.


----------



## Apollodoros

Encolpius said:


> Lze přeložit tuto jednoduchou anglickou větu do češtiny? Nenenávidím zřejmě neexistuje....nesočím na lidi zase zní knižně...nápady? Děkuju.



Neviem aký je názor bohemistov alebo slovakistov, ale osobne by som nevidel žiadny problém v tvare nenávidím. 
Dnes nemáme žiadne sloveso návidieť a nenávidieť je strnulá negácia. Ne- v tomto slovese mi v mysli splýva s kmeňom a necítim ho ako negáciu a preto nemám námietky voči ďalšej negácii, aj keď pravdepodobne pôvod slovesa záporom je.

U mňa by bez problémov prešlo, dokonca si myslím, že najlepším prekladom je:

I don't hate people = Nenenávidím lidi./(slov. Nenenávidím ľudí.)


----------



## francisgranada

Ja si myslím, že problém s _nenenávidím _je aj v nezvyklosti slov začínajúcich na _nene-. _Ináč povedane, znie trochu "kakofonicky" (nedá sa vedieť, či dotyčný nekokce  ...). Ja mám tendenciu povedať v hovorovej reči "nie nenávidím" (netvrdím, že je tak správne).


----------



## morior_invictus

Bambus said:


> Pak to lze říci opisem, například "Není pravda, že nenávidím lidi." No a poslední šancí je nalézt nějaké synonymum pro nenávidět, zatím mě napadá pouze nesnášet, ale tam je úplně stejný problém.
> 
> * Ještě se dá říci "Necítím nenávist k lidem."





Enquiring Mind said:


> K tomu bych dodal, že nemusíme vždycky otrocky překládat anglickou gramatiku.





Apollodoros said:


> _...'I don't dislike you'_, ktoré automaticky neznamená 'I like you'.


 

"Nenenávidím" mi znie barbarsky a ako neschopnosť vyjadriť sa prirodzene, "ne nenávidím" / "nie nenávidím" podľa mňa nekomunikuje správne zamýšľaný obsah; znie to rozpoltene - napr.
*A:* _"Ty nenávidíš ľudí?"_
*B: *_"Nie nenávidím."_ (_Nie_ neguje _nenávidím_ a _nenávidím_ ho zároveň potvrdzuje - medzera a použitie _nie_ vytvára vnútorný rozpor a počúvajúci si nemôže byť istý, ktorá alternatíva je správna; potvrdenie negatívnej emócie pociťovanej voči ľudským bytostiam alebo jej negácia? Toto samozrejme vyrieši Apollodorosova verzia "nenenávidím" ale ako som sa už vyššie zmienil, znie to otrasne).


----------



## Garin

Něco podobného už řešili naši předkové, např. zde v časopise Naše řeč z roku 1924


----------



## Bohemos

Autor: Josef Zubatý (Pan Lingvista)

http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josef_Zubatý


----------



## Hrdlodus

morior_invictus said:


> *B: *_"Nie nenávidím."_ (_Nie_ neguje _nenávidím_ a _nenávidím_ ho zároveň potvrdzuje - medzera a použitie _nie_ vytvára vnútorný rozpor



Tak v řeči toto řeší intonace, v psané verzi interpunkce.


----------



## morior_invictus

Hrdlodus said:


> Tak v řeči toto řeší intonace, v psané verzi interpunkce.


Ja rozhodne nepochybujem o schopnosti intonácie a interpunkcie "dotvoriť" komunikovaný obsah do želanej podoby, avšak v tomto prípade si myslím, že akokoľvek by človek spieval pri "Nie nenávidím" či obložil tieto dve slová interpunkčnými znamienkami, obsah by ostal pre čitateľa / komunikanta stále neurčitý a mätúci.

Ale samozrejme, to že si to neviem predstaviť ešte neznamená, že ma nemôžete presvedčiť o svojej pravde. Čiže ak mi viete poskytnúť verziu "Nie nenávidím" / "Ne nenávidím" s interpunkciou v podobe, ktorá by vo mne nevyvolávala rozporuplné stavy pokiaľ ide o komunikovaný obsah, tak budem len rád.


----------



## Hrdlodus

morior_invictus said:


> Ja rozhodne nepochybujem o schopnosti intonácie a interpunkcie "dotvoriť" komunikovaný obsah do želanej podoby, avšak v tomto prípade si myslím, že akokoľvek by človek spieval pri "Nie nenávidím" či obložil tieto dve slová interpunkčnými znamienkami, obsah by ostal pre čitateľa / komunikanta stále neurčitý a mätúci.
> 
> Ale samozrejme, to že si to neviem predstaviť ešte neznamená, že ma nemôžete presvedčiť o svojej pravde. Čiže ak mi viete poskytnúť verziu "Nie nenávidím" / "Ne nenávidím" s interpunkciou v podobe, ktorá by vo mne nevyvolávala rozporuplné stavy pokiaľ ide o komunikovaný obsah, tak budem len rád.


Ne, nenávidím. = Opravdu nenávidím.
Ne nenávidím. = Negování nenávisti.
Takhle, předpokládám, to je správně gramaticky. Samozřejmě to předpokládá víru v autora, že to umí používat neudělal chybu.

V mluvené variantě vhodným důrazem na "ne" lze dotvořit komunikovaný obsah do hledané podoby, ale to, že to může být matoucí, je dost pravděpodobné. Většinou autor ještě doplňuje, jak to myslel, aby ho bylo pochopeno.


----------



## George1992

*Ne, že nenávidím lidi.  *Tak to vidím já.


----------



## morior_invictus

Hrdlodus said:


> Ne nenávidím. = Negování nenávisti.
> Takhle, předpokládám, to je správně gramaticky. Samozřejmě to předpokládá víru v autora, že to umí používat neudělal chybu.


Hmm, vypadá to, že chcete docieliť nasledovné použitie častice "ne." Mám pravdu? 


> *ne *_záp. částice_
> *5. *ve spojení se záporem věty n. její části dává význam mírně n. zesíleně kladný: _vedl si ne neobratně (Jir.); ne neprávem se říká_


Zdroj: Slovník spisovného jazyka českého


----------



## Tchesko

Připomeňme ještě klasický překlad Cida od P. Corneille (akt 3. scéna 4.):
- Chimène/Chimena: _Go, I hate you not.     _"Vždyť nemám k tobě zášti."


----------



## kuba kuba

Vždycky je to v nějaké souvislosti - kontextu a v téhle situaci si opravdu s jednou ucelenou českou větou nejde poradit.

a) Nemůžeš říct, že nesnáším společnost, zkrátka nemám k lidem žádný vztah - necítím k nim odpor ale obejdu se i bez nich.
b) Nevím, co o něm říct ve vztahu k lidem. Nemůžu říct, že by je nesnášel, ale že by je miloval to taky zrovna ne.

To od TCHESKA nademnou - *Vždyť nemám k tobě zášti*. je tak nádherné a jak bych si přál to někdy slyšet od někoho - né kvůli významu, ale té češtině.. (vážně)


----------



## risa2000

*to hate someone* vyjadřuje v angličtině emoci (nenávist), která se aktualizuje (použitím slovesa, přestože existuje i podstatné jméno *hate*). To, co ovšem platí v angličtině při použití záporu, nemá v češtině podobně přesný význam. Např. *he does not love her*, v angličtině znamená, že k ní prostě necítil lásku, v češtině může mít *on ji nemiloval* i význam zesilující (plynoucí z kontextu) ve smyslu, že ji neměl rád. Podobně *to not hate* znamená jen absenci dané emoce, ale neříká to nic o tom jestli dotyčný cítí nějaké jiné emoce, třeba pozitivní.

*I do not hate* *people* je v češtině celkem přirozené vyjádřit použitím podstatného jméno pro emoci jako absenci - jak již zaznělo výše - *nemám/necítím zášť*/*nenávist* *k lidem*. Druhá věc, která je pro rodilého mluvčího nepřirozená, je dvojité *nene-,* které by vzniklo otrockou negací slovesa nenávidět. U běžných sloves se totiž většinou dvojitá negace projeví odstraněním původního *ne-*, např. nejím - nenejím = jím, nejdu - nenejdu = jdu atd. *nenenávidět*proto působí, jako kdyby mluvčí chtěl říct něco jiného, nebo šlo o slovní hříčku nebo chybu, byť to logicky není špatná konstrukce, tak protože existují jiné elegantnějí způsoby, jak vyjádřit totéž (výše zmíněné), působí to divně.


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Lze přeložit tuto jednoduchou anglickou větu do češtiny? Nenenávidím zřejmě neexistuje....nesočím na lidi zase zní knižně...nápady? Děkuju.


shodou okolností já jsem v reálném životě celkem asociál a už mnohokrát jsem toto (tuto myšlenku) sděloval...v běžné mluvě, bez přemýšlení, jsem vždy řekl 

"*není to tak, že bych nesnášel lidi*"  (a v mým případě jsem dodal, že to je spíš o tom, že lidi něpotřebuji a k ničemu mi nejsou...nevidím důvod, proč bych se s nimi stýkal nebo je vyhledával, zajímal se o ně...ale na druhé straně mi nevadí, tzn. není to tak, že bych je nesnášel nebo nenáviděl...)

...přeložit lze tedy opisem. Samozřejmě lze použít i některé další varianty, které zde navrhli jiní.


----------



## Encolpius

Nebudu otevírat nové vlákno. Jak byste přeložili: *Please, don't hate me. *


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Nebudu otevírat nové vlákno. Jak byste přeložili: *Please, don't hate me. *


strojovej překlad by byl zřejmě "*prosím, nechovej ke mně nenávist*" ..toliko pokud se požaduje přesnost.....ale...neumím si představit, že by tuto formulaci (jakkoliv je česká) někdo fakt použil v nějaké emočně vypjatější situaci

Čech by spíš pointu vyjádřil uplně jinak, v závislosti na kontextu...pár příkladů:

pokud to _please, don't hate me
- _je užito v nadsázce když dotyčný nechce, aby druhý na něj byl naštvaný....tak u nás se často místo "nezlob se na mě" v neformální nadsázce říká "_prosím, nebij mě_"
- je užito zcela vážně mezi dvěma dospělými ...tak česky jde říct "_nechci, abys mě nenáviděl"_ nebo jako náhradu za to chybějící "please" spíše "_nechtěla bych, abys mě __nenáviděl_" nebo "_byla bych nerada / mrzelo by mě, kdybys mě nenáviděl_"
- je užito u (původně) zamilovaných při/po vážnější hádce či rozchodu...tak u nás se typicky řekne pravej opak a to "_prosím, měj mě rád"_


----------

